# Cichlids for a 120 litre aquarium



## antkamat (May 3, 2021)

I have a 120 litre or about 31 gallon tank and i want to stock it with african cichlids but i don't really know which kinds of cichlids feat and which do not . Any recommendations?
Aquarium dimensions are 76.2 x 30.5 x 34 cm or 30 x 12 x 14 inches


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What African cichlid caught your eye and made you decide on Africans?

Ideal would be either a species tank with Neolamprologus brichardi or a pair of calvus or small peaceful julidochromis and a colony of multifasciatus.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

The term 'African Cichlids' really offers just so much more to unpack, than just the Rift Lake experience.
I mean sure.... if you like the actual, 'Natural Look', of a big pile of rocks and plenty of sand in your aquarium? Well... by all means, have at it.
But, if you prefer to keep something that is as alive and growing in that aquarium, just as much as the fish kept in it? Is actually well, really, _GREEN_?
Then perhaps you could consider the quiet appeal of the African Riverine type aquarium. This very recent thread will help to visually inform,

https://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/vie ... 8&t=454673

So, if you are interested in possibly growing live plants and carefully building an aquarium with bog wood, rocks and other things naturally found in the riverine environment? Then the look of those Cichlid species should definitely close the deal for you.
Yep.
And, it's nice to know you've got some interesting Cichlid choices to consider, at least?


----------



## Haplochromine guy (Jun 4, 2020)

Mbuna are about the only Malawi Cichlids I'd say can fit in a 30 gallon tank. Peacocks and Haps, I would leave alone. Julidochromis maybe? Neolamprolagus I especially like but I would prefer to put them in 20 gallons or below because they're so small unless you plan on getting a bunch of them. Try exploring Lake Tanganyika. Lake Victoria offers quite a few larger fish. This lake has especially alkaline water or hard water with a pH of about 9.0 (If I'm getting that wrong tell me please).


----------



## Haplochromine guy (Jun 4, 2020)

(Referring to Tanganyika it has the higher pH.)


----------



## sir_keith (Oct 30, 2018)

Auballagh said:


> ...The term 'African Cichlids' really offers just so much more to unpack, than just the Rift Lake experience...


Totally agree with you: there are some awesome 'African Cichlids' from the rivers and tributaries of West Africa, and for someone with a 30 gallon tank, many of these would be better choices than typical 'Rift Lake Cichlids.'

That said, Malawi and Tanganyika are not devoid of plants, and many fishes from these sandy biotopes do best in nicely planted tanks.


----------



## Livvie15 (Jul 30, 2020)

I know someone who keeps Mbuna in that size tank (its a 2.75 foot long tank). Although personally I go for bigger tanks. So long as your tank isn't a cubed or tall type aquarium you could prob do it. Big filter and lots of water changes 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

